# Training to be left out while at work.



## cshirley (Jan 15, 2008)

So Lexi the GSD is now 10 months old and my puggle Lyla is about a year and a half. I'd like to start working on leaving them out in the house. They are both house-trained but they like to chew. I've left them in the basement before and they've chewed my floor trim off around my bar (Luckily it was crap so I didn't care). I've left them out when making quick trips to the store for about 15-20min and they've been ok but the main thing I worry about is chewing on something they are not supposed to or using the bathroom on the floor because I am not there. They hold it fine when I am gone at work and they are in their kennels but I don't like leaving them kenneled all day while I'm at work. 
Am I asking to much for this to work with their ages? Does anyone else do this with younger dogs?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Too young for Lexi IMHO. I tried with Brady he tore up my rug, DH couches and window sill for a start so back in the crate he went until he was 18 months


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If they chew in the basement they will chew in the house. Each dog varies at what age they are ready to be left out. Unless you know that one or the other is NOT chewing it does not sound to me like they are ready to be left out unsupervised for long periods of time.


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

Try the older one first, seems two young ones together may cause a little trouble. You'd think they'd be too busy playing with each other to chew but.... LOL


----------



## cshirley (Jan 15, 2008)

I may try lyla the puggle as she is about a year and a half and doesn't seem to want to chew like lexi does. Although Lyla will probably just sit next to lexi's kennel as she wants to be around her all the time.

Curtis


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy was crated until she was about 18months, although she was never a chewer, I waited. Like Amuarq said, if they chew your basement they will chew in the house, start off with the older one and then go from there, but as of now I think Lyla is probably to young. I wasn't all for crating in the beginning either but they see it(crate/kennel) as their den and safety spot.


good luck


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello! Im a new member here. I have Maggie a GSD @ 2 months old. 
Im still a college student so I leave her together with my Shitzu from 9am til 5pm. Maggie and I usually strolls around 5-6am, so that she can release her energy @ early morning. And at the same time, she can be socialized with different early morning people. Am I doing a great job as a newbie?

Well, the problem is like most of you guys.
Our center table has bite marks of her on four corners.
Which is really a pain in my eyes.
Is it really alright if I prefer to leave her at her crate from 9am til 5pm?

anyways here is my GSD cuttie Maggie

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=819376&page=1#Post819376


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CurtisSo Lexi the GSD is now 10 months old and my puggle Lyla is about a year and a half. their kennels but I don't like leaving them kenneled all day while I'm at work.
> Am I asking to much for this to work with their ages? Does anyone else do this with younger dogs?


Curtis, I would wait with leaving them out all day. I made that mistake with Sophie just two months ago and she redecorated my bedroom furniture. I guess she thought my dresser looks so much better with teeth art. 

She is about 1 1/2 years old now...so I am going to wait a bit longer until I will leave her out again for a more extended time period. I would also be concerned with electrical cords and such..things she could really get hurt by. My opinion is "better safe than sorry". 

Elvi


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I had to crate Kahn until he was about 2 so.. like what everyone else seems to be saying about 18-20 months or so. I would start by leaving him out while i was in the shower but would come out to chewed holes in our carpet.. that was how i always knew.. not time yet. lol 
Its been a few months since he hasnt chewed so we JUST recently leave him out with Mika when we leave and he is wonderful now. We leave him out at night too.. he patrols the house. Comes into our bedroom and sniffs our feet and faces at night then he is on his way to the living room... he does this routine about every three hours.. he likes to check up.


----------

